# sui tipi di amore



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Dragonfly ha detto:


> E non si declassa a non amore quello che non si conosce.
> Non si può ragionare per stereotipi, ogni storia e' a se, ogni persona e' diversa.


----------

